# Uwe Boll möchte Warner Bros. wegen neuem Rampage-Film verklagen



## Icetii (2. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Uwe Boll möchte Warner Bros. wegen neuem Rampage-Film verklagen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Uwe Boll möchte Warner Bros. wegen neuem Rampage-Film verklagen*


----------



## ego1899 (2. April 2018)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand überlegt Uwe Boll zu verklagen, wegen des filmischen Durchfalls den er so im Laufe der Jahre verbrochen hat? Da wäre ein wenig Schmerzensgeld schon angemessen...


----------



## wafro (2. April 2018)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand überlegt Uwe Boll zu verklagen, wegen des filmischen Durchfalls den er so im Laufe der Jahre verbrochen hat? Da wäre ein wenig Schmerzensgeld schon angemessen...



Liegt eben alles im Auge des Betrachters.
Rampage, Postal und Darfur fand ich persoenlich wirklich nicht schlecht. Wobei Darfur vermutlich der beste war.
Fuer mich sind dafuer die meisten Filme die im Kino laufen totaler Schrott. 

Finde es gut das der kleine Mann gegen die grossen kaempfen will und bin mal gespannt was dabei herauskommt.


----------



## Enisra (2. April 2018)

Nun
Unrecht hat er nicht! Er war zu erst da mit dem Film und es kann durchaus dem Film schaden wenn der eine Film schlechter ist, es sagt dabei ja nicht wie gut der andere ist


----------



## Phone (2. April 2018)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand überlegt Uwe Boll zu verklagen, wegen des filmischen Durchfalls den er so im Laufe der Jahre verbrochen hat? Da wäre ein wenig Schmerzensgeld schon angemessen...



Wird bestimmt abgelehnt wegen Unzurechnungsfähigkeit des Angeklagten


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. April 2018)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand überlegt Uwe Boll zu verklagen, wegen des filmischen Durchfalls den er so im Laufe der Jahre verbrochen hat? Da wäre ein wenig Schmerzensgeld schon angemessen...


Gegenfrage: Warum tut man sich die Filme denn überhaupt an? Die einzigen beiden Filme von Boll, die ich gesehen habe, waren Postal und diese unselige Dungeon Siege-Verfilmung. Reichte mir. Einmal geguckt, für schlecht befunden und von dem Kerl hab ich nie wieder n Film geguckt.


----------



## Tariguz (2. April 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Warum tut man sich die Filme denn überhaupt an? Die einzigen beiden Filme von Boll, die ich gesehen habe, waren Postal und diese unselige Dungeon Siege-Verfilmung. Reichte mir. Einmal geguckt, für schlecht befunden und von dem Kerl hab ich nie wieder n Film geguckt.



Ich hab Far Cry und Postal gesehen. Man die Filme sind echt unterirdisch.


----------



## Wamboland (2. April 2018)

Postal soll ja noch ganz unterhaltsam sein, den hab ich bisher nicht gesehen. 

Ich fand es ja immer gut das Uwe Boll sich der Videospiele Verfilmungen angenommen hat - wäre halt schön gewesen wenn er neben Leidenschaft auch Talent hätte. Irgendwie hat er ja immer wieder ne ganze ordentliche Menge Kohle bekommen und ja auch ganz gute Schauspieler teilweise - nur leider brauchen auch die einen guten Regisseur, ein gutes Drehbuch und vor allem gut geschriebene Dialoge.  

Eine Chance wird er vermutlich nicht haben, da die Rampage (Videospiel) Rechte älter sind - aber wie ja auch im Artikel steht, es geht ihm eher um billige Werbung.


----------



## Worrel (3. April 2018)

Icetii schrieb:


> In einem neuen YouTube-Video hat der Regisseur nun jedoch die wahren Gründe für seine Aktion genannt. So möchte Boll möglichst viel Aufmerksamkeit für seine Trilogie generieren.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlBundyFan (3. April 2018)

Tariguz schrieb:


> Ich hab Far Cry und Postal gesehen. Man die Filme sind echt unterirdisch.



far cry habe ich nicht gesehen - ber postal fand ich super. ich habe mich mit meinen kumpeln totgelacht über diese persiflage.


----------



## Siriuz (3. April 2018)

Postal, Darfur und Rampage sind große klasse. Auch war Assault on Wall Street gar nicht mal schlecht. 

Aber er hat recht. Einfach mal Rampage bei Google suchen. Man findet seine Filme nun kaum mehr. Das würde mich auch ärgern.


----------

